

Ask HN: Anyone want to donate a server? - jameshk

If anyone has an older server that they want to donate I would be happy to take it, i&#x27;m willing to pay up to $100 shipping, thanks HN!<p>EDIT: It&#x27;s for my hosting startup, I need a server to start working with. Anything from 2007 on would be perfect, and it would go to good use. I would also be happy to send you a free couple months of VPS once my startup launches.
======
tomasien
Maybe your startup should be a server farm that uses people's servers they're
just not using, like Airbnb for hosting. Only half kidding....

~~~
jameshk
That's actually not a horrible idea!

------
nathancahill
I've got a couple, shoot me an email. Info in my profile.

~~~
jameshk
I will in just a sec.

------
jameshk
Anyone else?

~~~
jhurliman
Email me, I have a few

~~~
jameshk
What's your email?

